# Lowrance GPS Pucks Dropping to one channel?



## sdeutz31 (Sep 26, 2005)

I have been through 3 pucks in the last year beacuse they are dropping down to one channel and then will not be able to pick up my position. Does anyone else have this problem and what may be the cause of this?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Excuse my ignorance, but what do you mean dropping to one channel?


----------



## Tracker_21 (Oct 17, 2008)

Had the same problem last year with the GPS puck loosing signals. I just kept sending them back. I think I went through 3 or 4 last year till I got the one that I have now that seems to be working well.


----------



## sdeutz31 (Sep 26, 2005)

Chris,

I'm not exactly sure what it means to drop to one channel. If you hit pages and go over you will see 7 or 8 bars lit up. Once the unit drops down to one channel, only one bar is lit up and it will no longer be able to pick up your position and you have to send the puck back into lowrance to get a replacement which takes 4-5 weeks.


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

The most common cause for this type of loss of signal is low or no power to the GPS receiver.

First check to see if there is 12 V constant to the GPS puck. Use a volt meter at the connection to the power and at any other splices you may have added.

If you have a network, or are using a T connection, that too may have a poor connection, check it and try another one or hook up the GPS puck direct omitting the T and/or the network to see if it will then acquire a good satellite fix with good line of sight to the sky.

_Software glitch:_ Download the latest software update from the Lowrance site and install it.

_Unit brain fart:_ Do a *Soft Reset*, this may cure the issue if a power surge messed up some internal software and it only needs a minor reset.

_Hard Reset: _*This will loose all internal saved waypoints so back them up on a SD Card prior to doing the reset, *but it will set the unit to factory original settings and may also sure some hang up's.

Resets link*

Still no luck, well then it is likely a damaged receiver or unit, and replacement is the only option.


----------

